# Online Gaming in Thailand



## Nardrosis (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about moving to Thailand recently as I've begun earning good money online and want to live affordably. I'm 19 and a huge gamer, spending a lot of my free time on WoW and a few other games.

I'm curious to know if anybody who lives in Thailand has experience with gaming over there, and whether its doable or a total nightmare, due to the ping issues with connecting to servers on the other side of the world. I know some people might think its a dumb thing to ask about, but its a hobby of mine and its what I love to do, so I thought I'd find out.

Thanks!


----------



## Warridge (Nov 13, 2017)

My ping in my appartement in BKK is not so good I have 130 ms


----------



## astabooty (Nov 15, 2017)

If you want to play from home, many places in Thailand have really good, cheap internet (200 down and 50 up isn't expensive).

Thailand is also full of internet game cafes. Some are really good quality with nice rigs, comfy chairs and good internet.

I play CS:GO and have no ping issues.


----------



## EnglishComputerman (Mar 4, 2018)

It is illegal to gamble in Thailand. Many gaming sites are blocked and punishment here is very harsh if you get caught.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

EnglishComputerman said:


> It is illegal to gamble in Thailand. Many gaming sites are blocked and punishment here is very harsh if you get caught.


He's not talking about that kind of gaming. I also misunderstood the title, but the OP makes it clear.


----------

